# Cognitive Behavior Therapy



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

I've read in many places that CBT can help people with IBS. However, I haven't found any sites that are self-help CBT based. Does anyone know of any resources that use CBT, but in a self-help way? For instance, places that talk to you about how to keep a journal, how to "talk" to yourself about IBS, what other activities will help you gain control over this symdome mentally?


----------



## Jessica Espinoza (Oct 27, 2002)

Hey, try this great book for cognitive therapy. It is good for people with ibs as well as other problems. It's for anyone basically. It is called Feeling Good The New Mood Therapy by Dr. David Burns. I went on google search engine and founds it over an internet store. It teaches you how to challenge your depressive thoughts effectively.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2003)

If you can afford it, initially it might be better to attempt CBT with a licensed therapist. Then you can branch off into some self-help areas. But to try this on your own without professional assistance right off the bat might deprive you of the full benefit because you probably need someone in a realtime setting at first to point you in the right directions that you may not have even thought of. I've had extensive CBT over the years in a realtime setting, and branched off on my own afterwards. Now that I am on the correct medications, the results are excellent.I don't think there are any easy answers to treating IBS, but having used the hypnotherapy, I can vouch for its effectiveness. The relaxation and focus that it teaches are very beneficial.I also happen to be one of those people who requires medications for multiple illnesses, and the psychotropics also greatly aid me with gut pain, bloating, diarrhea and also help me to benefit more from CBT and Hypno.I wish you luck with this.Evie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bakfire, you should post this in the CBT and HT forum.There is also quite a bit of CBT information in that forum if you do a search.This is also a another good book on it for IBS. http://www.irritablebowel.net/


----------

